# Neue Norweger record rapfen



## Karl Inge S (3. September 2008)

5.34kg!!!!
http://www.fiskersiden.no/content/view/703/53/lang,norwegian/


----------



## Manuel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Norweger record rapfen*

Dickes Petri an den Fänger #6#6#6


----------

